# Anyone underwhelmed by it or doubt you'll play it?



## meo (Oct 26, 2017)

Just curious. Mostly I see a lot of excitement for it. Just wondering if there's any others out there that may be kind of on the fence or underwhelmed. 

I'll be honest that I'm not really intrigued by a mobile version but I don't really care for mobile games in general. It looks cute and I'm happy to see there's skin tone choices which means great changes for future game versions. 

It seems like someone specified that so far you really will maintaining just doing tasks (fishing, bugs, orchard picking, etc). While I enjoy those aspects in new leaf, I wouldn't say it's what appeals me to the game. It looks like pocket camp gives you a bit of opportunity to decorate and design but understandably not what you can do with new leaf or a console version. 

I think I will download it once it releases in the US. However, realistically, I don't think it's going to motivate me to play long term compared to new leaf.

Any others lol?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 26, 2017)

I doubt I'll play it much because I can't be bothered finding a workaround to get it running on rooted devices and I don't have anything that isn't both not rooted and compatible with Pocket Camp. Plus it has typical mobile game downfalls.


----------



## mocha. (Oct 26, 2017)

i don't think i'll be playing much either. it will probably fizzle out a bit like pokemonGO, i think the graphics are amazing for a mobile game and it's enough to keep me entertained for now but it's missing a lot of things that keep me going back to new leaf.
 (for example, collecting bugs and fish - so far i see no means of collecting them or donating/scrapbooking). since it's a mobile game i'm sure there are a lot of updates coming to keep us on our toes but nothing is certain!


----------



## Mu~ (Oct 26, 2017)

It's very repetitive and for some crafts you have to wait too long, unless you are willing to spend real $.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought I would be bored of it very quickly (less than a day) but I'm enjoying it more and more as I keep playing it. We will see in a few weeks though!


----------



## MrsResetti (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm extremely excited but have an underlying feeling that the game will get boring relatively fast. I seriously hope that this isn't the case  I've got high hopes for this, Nintendo!


----------



## ShafferFamily5 (Oct 26, 2017)

I am highly skeptical...
I tend to find mobile games disappointing, and the idea of micro transactions in an Animal Crossing game just doesn't sit well with me, honestly. Chances are I will try it, not like it, and resume waiting on a real AC title to come out on a 3ds or Switch. :|


----------



## zujika (Oct 26, 2017)

its not something that im going to play for 3 hours everyday like i did when nl was released,
but i love that its something that i can just turn on when i needa kill time on the bus, or while im waiting for something! i imagine that is how most people will play the game


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 26, 2017)

its amazing but i definitely see some flaws and it did feel a bit repetitive after the 5th task for a villager. decorating is very similar to hhd and the way we get items like clothes and furniture seems like it will be mind ****ingly difficult to achieve. pocket camp diehards dont come for me


----------



## chibibunnyx (Oct 27, 2017)

The game is pretty good, a lot of items seem kind of annoying to obtain bell-wise, but it's still a fun game, I kinda want some of the game actions they have in the mobile game in a new animal crossing game if they make one. the idea of having more requests from villagers gives me more to do in the game and makes it fun for me at least. I like having more than one thing to give them, especially bugs, fruits, etc, give me more incentive to collect things other than the encyclopedia lol

Micro-transactions do seem disappointing, but so far it seems like the game has a nice way of giving you leaf tickets. 

I do love the mobile game, but I have to admit I'm more interested in having a new 3DS/Switch animal crossing game lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Oct 27, 2017)

I think it'll be a fun game for me to play on the bus/train on my way to work but if I'm at home, I don't see me choosing this game over ACNL (which I'm already burnt out from) for long. If it had brand new villagers/clothes/furniture I would have been more excited but it's all the same stuff so I don't see the point in collecting them. I'm most excited about customising the camper and the amenities. But I'm still going to give the game a chance because I used to think ACNL would be boring and I was 100% wrong about that, so I hope that's the case here.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 27, 2017)

The formula of this game seems to be something I would get bored of after a couple months, even weeks of playing. This whole task-based playstyle (fetching things for villagers, waiting x-amount of time for a PWP to be complete etc) i think could get really repetitive, especially since I know I won't be spending a dime on this game. That said, i'm just super excited for an even more portable AC game. I think I'd be happy enough to have something AC-related accessible at my finger tips when I'm really bored at work or something? I've always loved the franchise so I will probably be hooked on the cute-factor for a while, if it ever comes out in my country lol. I'm also really excited to see features that could potentially show up in the future switch game... I'm already imagining all the new PWPs, possible gardens/backyards you can make with those fences?, NPCs, skin colour picker etc.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 27, 2017)

I'll likely take a pass and wait for a proper AC game. I feel like it's just a basic level up mobile game like so many others?a time killer essentially?with AC painted over.


----------



## Gir (Oct 27, 2017)

I want to play it but...I don't have a smartphone. I broke mine a while ago and we don't have the money to replace it. It's also not available in my country :/

So idk, if I'm able to use my dad's phone and set up a VPN or w.e. to get up and running then yea I'll play. I really just have a mighty need to play or have anything that's animal crossing related.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2017)

i like it but i dont think it will be super fun to play for several months. sure, there are a lot of things you can do but there's not enough content that i feel like i will be addicted to it for a long time. i like it ansd i didnt really expect anything from it so i'm still pleasantly surprised but i'm not, like, ultra hyped or anything


----------



## namiieco (Oct 27, 2017)

my expectations weren't very high in the first place but I was quite pleasantly surprised, however i can see it getting very old very quickly and it does look pretty grindy if you're not going to pay them money. also the main aim is to decorate villagers RV's which makes it HHD 2.0 with a few more short tasks on the side. it's alright though, since it's free.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 27, 2017)

id give it a 6.5/10 so far


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 27, 2017)

extremely underwhelmed. i was expecting something more. this just doesn't cut it. it's repetitive and boring and i'll still give it a try but most likely grow bored of it a few days into it.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 27, 2017)

i was expecting another amiibo festival tbh


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

It's been fun so far. It has that Animal Crossing charm. 

I can't predict whether I'll still be playing in a few weeks. Maybe I'll play it like Fire Emblem Heroes, just log in daily for bonuses, then only play the parts I want to when I'm in the mood.

These free to play games can get very grindy. I ended up deleting all the 3DS FtP games I had. Just couldn't take the grind with little progress.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 27, 2017)

It's pretty cute and whilst my mum loves it I'm not sure whether I'll play it too much :/ I'm happy playing acnl for now however I'm glad to see that new ac games are still in production, whether they're console/handheld or not


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2017)

I feel a little wary by it. It seems like there's only so much to do, but I guess for a mobile game the content is worthwhile? I'm just not sure. I'm also bummed out by the idea of "Leaf Tickets". I guess I should have expected it given that all mobile games have microtransactions now, but it sours the idea for me. I feel I might get bored of it fast if there isn't a bunch to do. I didn't care too much about fishing and bug searching in NL. :c


----------



## ravenblue (Oct 27, 2017)

I'll only download it if I find out it somehow connects to the RV park in New Leaf.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 27, 2017)

I think I'll play it for a little at first just to see the hype but I doubt I have the patience to basically "start over" since this game is basically a recycled ACNL w/ microtransactions so far. It's cute for a mobile game but if you have access to the full fledged ACNL ds game, I don't think the novelty will last? @@ I don't mind microtransactions so much, but it's just this game doesn't justify it for me when I can just go and play on the DS for free? Plus you can trade w/ others on the DS making collecting things much easier as well so going from that to having to collect tickets or otherwise I wouldn't get items suck. :/ 

It would've been nice if they added more content imo and made it different enough for players who have ACNL or HHD already like they did with the FE mobile game (but then again I never got into FE mobile game or Pokemon Go so maybe I'm just not a fan of Nintendo mobile games).


----------



## Lanstar (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't have a 'true' smart phone to play it... And so I probably won't play it anyways. 

Despite that, I won't hold this against the creators. As I look at mobile games in general, they appear to have unbearably low standards as true "games". It's mainly because mobile consumers refuse to directly pay for games for some reason. From that, the mobile space has to adapt with the FTP model - and worse, most design their games all around making money instead of actual game play.

Knowing this, Pocket Camp might be high art in comparison to all those other mobile offerings, even though it seems pretty much a very watered down AC game to many of us 'console gamers'. It looks like a lure to attract mobile gamers to the franchise, and I would commend the developers effort of it if it did convert Mobile gamers to 'switch' to the console once more.

Either way, I don't think it was really designed for existing console players like me...


----------



## Selene (Oct 28, 2017)

After not playing the 3ds version for a while, Im lookong forward to it a lil bit. I don't see myself playing it often, however.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm on the fence about it to be honest. It looks cool definitely, but I think its catered to people who don't yet own animal crossing on 3DS or its being used as advertisement for a new animal crossing on the switch.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm kind of overwhelmed by it. I don't know why but mobile games tend to do that to me and I feel scattered because there seems so much do to. I've already played it and it seems cool but I don't see myself actually playing it on a daily basis.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

I honestly thought I would be, even with the excitement I figured it wouldn't live up to my expectations. But even while it isn't as good as a console game, was it honestly ever going to be? I think it's really cute, and I am excited to see future events and stuff where it will be less repetitive. Most mobile games are repetitive and are just really meant to be played in short bursts. Waiting times is a thing in all mobile games too, either waiting for lives, or for things to repopulate or even waiting for friends to send you things you need to continue. So I mean I really like it for what it is. Right now I am playing in longer stretches than I probably will because it's new and exciting but even once that dies I think I will still play it regularly, just like my other repetitive apps.


----------



## katysu (Oct 29, 2017)

I'll down load the game when it officially comes out for my region, if it will download to a 2-3 year old ipad, I'm hoping it will, given the ipad is upto date with its updates. .

I'm unsure how game needing a wifi connection 24/7 will play out for me, I don't normally have the router on all the time, & the ipad goes out & away from a wifi connection. No smartphone.

I played HHD for a few weeks, didn't hold my attention, bored, and this looks similar.
I'm with Lanstar on this one, its a game to lure mobile phone users into the franchise. Hopefully it heralds a Switch ac game sooner rather than later & I would guess there will be links between Pocket Camp & a Switch game.

I'll give it a go as  I think there will be advantages in a Switch game if you have played Pocket Camp. 
However the advantages are not likely to be a big deal, anymore than HHD was for acnl-WA  (just got the giant items if you wanted them).


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm not touching it. I swore off "appointment gaming" when other games with tasks with real-world timers and the option to speed them up with real money took over my life for a time. Pocket Camp _looks_ adorable, but then, so does Amiibo Festival.


----------



## katysu (Nov 3, 2017)

I guess kiwikenobi (town tunes) we are both playing acnl -  I've never played an ac game in real time, I play every ingame day, just slower than real life.

I'm hoping I can down load Pocket Camp onto my household's ipad, we haven't got a smart phone. 

Does P.Camp have to have a 24/7 wifi connection and does it have to be played in real time - ie you can't freeze time. 
If you stop playing during timed construction I wonder what happens? 

I want to play in case it helps/links in with an ac Switch game, for me its not on par with Happy Home designer (played a few weeks only). But then its free & HHD was full priced.

An excellent thread from those already playing: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?437076-Let-s-talk-about-gameplay-after-Level-20

Hoping its less of a grind than it seems to be. Never played a mobile game before. 
I was hoping more along the lines of take your phone/tablet around with you and see what you can catch - sort of Pok?mon Go style?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 3, 2017)

The game does require an internet connection to launch.

It does play out in real time. If it takes Cy-Guy 72 hours to construct a swimming pool, then that's how long it takes in real time too. You just collect the items next time you log on. There's no fiddling around with the clock in this game. 

But there's no penalty if you don't play for a while either. Nobody will move away. Time passes, you'll miss any timed events (none so far), but everything will be just as you left it.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 5, 2017)

i'm kind of underwhelmed by pocket camp. at first i was really excited and eager to play, but after two or three days it just got kind of tiring and boring to me. there's not as much freedom in gameplay, some parts of the game are really dumbed down (catching bugs, fish? it doesnt require anything in pocket camp), and while i love that goldie is one of the first characters, and that early on you can get cuties like beau, the game itself just doesnt "grab" me the way new leaf did. also the mine is really frustrating if you dont have many friends/active friends. it's going to be a pain in the ass once people stop playing it daily and in such big amounts, i can feel it 

its a cute game, nice little addition and its probably really fun for someone who is completely new to ac franchise, but if you have animal crossing already i dont think its that interesting. but then again, so are other ac games compared to each other, and people still love them, so maybe its just me that didnt get swept off their feet by it ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 5, 2017)

It looks nice and I'm quite excited for it, but I do have the small feeling that it could end up being repetitive. But I don't know, I haven't played it myself. We'll see.


----------



## katysu (Nov 6, 2017)

Garrett said:


> The game does require an internet connection to launch.
> 
> It does play out in real time. If it takes Cy-Guy 72 hours to construct a swimming pool, then that's how long it takes in real time too. You just collect the items next time you log on. There's no fiddling around with the clock in this game.
> 
> But there's no penalty if you don't play for a while either. Nobody will move away. Time passes, you'll miss any timed events (none so far), but everything will be just as you left it.



Thankyou! That clears a lot up for me - I wasn't after 'fiddling' time in the sense of making things go faster, just that I cannot play for sure any game daily. It makes a game feel unfair if you get penalties if you don't play 'all the time'. No major penalties - OK.
I remember the original Tamagotchi in the 1980's that caused a few problems, wanting to feed virtual pets during a school lesson.

However I am feeling more and more as MayorK says. I hope to download and have a look at PCamp, but can't see me engaging in it past a few days.  But as ~Unicorn~ says, we'll see.


----------

